# Best BLD Method?



## access2vivek007 (Oct 31, 2012)

I have been cubing since 1 year and I average around sub 25.

I started learning to solve the cube blindfolded and I tried the Pochmann Method. But the move count was really high as I had to perform the PLLs over and over again. Is there any method that is as easy to understand as Pochmann and has easy setup moves. Because the setup moves for M2 or even TuRBo edges is very hard to understand. Also, what is a good memorization method ?

And help is appreciated.


----------



## PianoCube (Oct 31, 2012)

If you want to learn bld, then you should start with old pochman, as it's the easiest method to understan. To get a lower move count, you'll need a more effective method, which is more difficult to understand and learn.


----------



## AlexByard (Oct 31, 2012)

I use Pochmann and M2 and to be honest, they are actually very good. Regarding the set up moves for M2, they will just come with time, it will get easier and i easier (I used to easily forget what i had done, but now it's just second nature). Old pochmann may have alot of move count but you can still execute in 20-30 seconds, and memo it about 20 (Atleast thats what i do for corners).

Regarding memo, For corners i have assigned people and places to to each 'spot' on a corner, and each corner it's self has a category. And for Edges i use the alphabet (but not speffs layout, my own) and i remember groups 4 letters and turn them into sound.


----------



## vd (Oct 31, 2012)

Pochmann is extremely easy to understand, thats why so many BLD beginners use it. If you want to get really fast with execution though, you must use some other, *harder* method like BH/M2/TuRBO, maybe even something like 3OP.
About memo: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?785-Memory-Methods. This should give you some ideas...


----------



## brandbest1 (Oct 31, 2012)

Corners: Pochmann is pretty good if you just want to know how to blindsolve. If you really want to get fast, BH or 3-style commutators is a good method. However, there are very few resources for these, you can try Brian Yu's (bldmaster) tutorial:http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?12268-BH-Tutorial

Edges: M2 shouldn't be too hard to understand, just when you make your setup moves, don't change the position the M-layer. Eric Limback's tutorial: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U_iHsQ045EM&feature=plcp

Memory: Letter Pairs, audio loop, or visual. The above post should get you started.


----------



## HEART (Oct 31, 2012)

BH. BH is for edges and corners, but it's VERY hard to grasp. I"m assuming you mean the fastest when you say "best". Best for a beginner is pochman though.
BH is pure commutators, and you pretty much make up your own algorithms. 

Pochman/M2 is a good combo for intermediate BLD solvers, it's what I use. Zane has a great tutorial on youtube for M2, and for pochman. Linky to his channel


----------



## Stefan (Nov 1, 2012)

access2vivek007 said:


> the setup moves for M2 [...] is very hard to understand.



Please don't spread misinformation, thank you.


----------



## Kirjava (Nov 1, 2012)

Stefan said:


> Please don't spread misinformation, thank you.



'hard' is relative


----------



## aznanimedude (Nov 1, 2012)

the best one is the one that lets you memorize and solve the cube blindfolded


----------

